# Arietta or aristo What is the difference?



## chavito (Feb 23, 2001)

If anyone can post pictures side by side that would be great, Is the size the only difference? Size matters this time right?
Thanks


----------



## jcrumpton (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Arietta or aristo What is the difference? (chavito)*

no pics but they look different also
at a glance they look the same but the aistos look like they were machined and the arietta look like cast aluminum


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Arietta or aristo What is the difference? (chavito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chavito* »_If anyone can post pictures side by side that would be great, Is the size the only difference? Size matters this time right?
Thanks

Ariettas are 17 x 7" and made by Borbet
Aristos are 18 x 7.5" and are made by Oz
Both at pretty heavy, and yes, they do look similar from a distance, but they are not the same once you get up close.


----------



## Peel Box (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Arietta or aristo What is the difference? (chavito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chavito* »_If anyone can post pictures side by side that would be great, Is the size the only difference? Size matters this time right?
Thanks

Left are Aristo and have a flat face. Right are Arietta.


----------



## melanotaenia (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Arietta or aristo What is the difference? (seesquared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seesquared* »_
Ariettas are 17 x 7" and made by Borbet
Aristos are 18 x 7.5" and are made by Oz
Both at pretty heavy, and yes, they do look similar from a distance, but they are not the same once you get up close.

actually only some Aristos were made by OZ, majority of them were made by Ronal, who also makes wheels for VW; you can tell by the stamp on the wheel when you remove your rims from the car.
I know the .:R32 got a mismatch of Ronal's and OZ, some got two of each on the same car!!


----------



## masheen79 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Arietta or aristo What is the difference? (seesquared)*

I'm looking at the new DriverGear magazine and on page 23 VW lists the Arietta as 18x8 and the Aristo as 17x7.5. Which is it? Does anyone know the weight of the 18x8 R32/20TH AE wheels?


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Arietta or aristo What is the difference? (masheen79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *masheen79* »_I'm looking at the new DriverGear magazine and on page 23 VW lists the Arietta as 18x8 and the Aristo as 17x7.5. Which is it? Does anyone know the weight of the 18x8 R32/20TH AE wheels?

It's a misprint. The 18" wheel is the Aristo, and the Arietta is the 17x7.5. Don't know why they never corrected it in the ads. And the Aristo is 18x7.5, not 18x8, even though they say it is 18x8. VW should check the information put out by their advertising agencies, considering the back of the wheel is stamped 18x7.5








The Aristo weighs about 27 lbs (that's what my Ronal manfactured ones weighed. Some people claim the OZ ones are a little lighter).


_Modified by cchen1 at 8:12 PM 6-5-2005_


----------

